
William English, Who Helped Build the Computer Mouse, Dies at 91 - helloworld
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/31/technology/william-english-who-helped-build-the-computer-mouse-dies-at-91.html
======
ZinnZirconium
It was a good idea at the time but the mouse has been replaced by the
touchscreen or touchpad almost everywhere just like the phone on his desk has
been replaced by the mobile phone.

